# IH Cub 1250 motor swap.



## 72Husky1254 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello, I own a 1250 with a Kohler K301AQS. The motor is pretty tired and needs replacing/rebuilt. However, I have discovered a complete K301J model, rebuilt, that originally was in a Graveley.

Does anyone know if I could swap these motors, with no issues with shaft length or diameter difference?

Would be a big timesaver if it would work. Thanks for your input.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Get out your calipers and machinist's tape and measure. Safest approach.


----------



## 72Husky1254 (Aug 6, 2015)

This is true. But I am not tearing down the tractor until I am certain I have a motor that will work. Therefore - I have nothing to compare to. 

It runs now and gets the job done, but I have to add 8oz of oil to the motor after going through every tank of gas. That's about every 2 1/2 hours of operating.

So until I have a motor I am certain will drop in I am not tearing it down.

Funny thing...there is no visible sign of smoke. You would think it would blow smoke like a chainsaw at that rate, but no.


----------

